# Part Numbers



## silvergolf_1 (Dec 15, 2005)

Hey everyone,
I have been looking for ages, but unsuccessful!
I need a couple of part numbers of US parts.
OR: If anyone has the parts, please make an offer.
I have an Audi A6 Avant 2003
The parts I need:
1. Front US Bumper
2. Rear US Bumper
3. Taillights US
4. The cover for the trunk license holder (or whatever you call it 







)
5. HID BiXenon Headlights with SML
6. Passenger Mirrow Glass
Would be very grateful for your help.
Cheers.


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

did you search in classifieds


----------



## silvergolf_1 (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (alpina5)*

No, I didn't.
Didn't know it exists.
But I prefer to buy it new, so I rather need the part numbers.
Thnks in advance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## puc (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (silvergolf_1)*

hey could sombody search them?
pleazzzz


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: (puc)*

i might get out work early tonight see what i can do http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## puc (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (alpina5)*

that would be great


----------

